
NSA Hacker Chief Explains How to Keep Him Out of Your System - agd
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/nsa-hacker-chief-explains-how-to-keep-him-out-of-your-system/
======
mc_hammer
eh skimpy article, plaintext passwords and packet injections

(tbh i always assumed packet injections were hard as fuck, but i guess when
your office is in the telco its ez)

i figured out how to remove the nsa from the internet for those who care. its
very low tech... we simply unplug their line, and we keep unplugging them. or
more clearly we pressure other admins to unplug them from the network, and use
our admins to actually work for us not the government. with resistance, we
would probably have to unplug lines to companies with admins who refuse to
unplug nsa lines. i think it could be done and i think its lovely if it is. i
think the public would a) love the idea if they are knowledgeable and b) flip
the fuck out when their internet goes off cuz the admin wouldnt unplug the
nsa. all in all a fun shitstorm, and a decent technical problem when we have
to route the entire internet somewhere other then a telco with nsa offices.

its interesting that it could have been done along, and could at any time be
done. we just lack the will.

